# Overstimulated/leg pain?? Help, advice needed



## VeeMac (May 22, 2010)

Hello,

Am looking for some advice... this is my first ever cycle on Tamoxifen and am having some wierd symptoms..  When I had scan it only showed one follicle on day 9, and it only measured 1.2mm.  Was advised to take HCG injection on day 15 and I did but now am on day 22 and have had stomach cramps for last 24hrs and now I've got a pain in my calf...  Was thinking the stomach cramps yesterday could have been implantation but now with this leg pain, I am worried I could be suffering from overstimulation and concerned I could have clot...  Perhaps I am just paranoid - what do you think?  Any advice would be much appreciated..


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I've never been prescribed Tamoxifen but my understanding is that it works in pretty much same way was Clomid.

I'm assuming that when you say you had a scan on cycle day (cd) 9 that was 1.2mm....that you mean it was 1.2cm or 12mm if they advised you to do the HCG trigger injection on cd15.  They would look for a follicle of minimum 18mm so I wouldn't have thought they would advise doing the HCG injection if you follicle was only 1.2mm.  A follicle grows at around 1-2mm per day so from cd9-15 it should have grown to a good size before ovulating and releasing the egg.

After the HCG trigger injection, you would normally ovulate around 36 hours later so approx cd17.  If you have had pain and symptoms on cd22 then that sounds about right.  Without putting a dampener on things, I would think it was way too early to be getting implantation symptoms if you only ovulated on cd17.  Up until the embryo is around 5 days old it is still in the fallopian tube, once it reaches blastocyst stage at 5 days old it's ready to begin implanting, normally around 24hrs later so when 6 days old...when it's in the womb.

If you're cd23 today then you're only 6dpo (6 days past ovulation) so any embryo will only have been in the womb for last 24 hrs and implantation ready....this can happen up until the embryo is 12 days old.

Over stimulation from fertility drugs (or Tamoxifen) is when there are too many dominant/mature follicles....if you only had one follicle on cd9 then I would think it very unlikely that you've overstimulated.

I can't advise re the pain in your calf I'm afraid but leg pain (usually upper legs/thighs) is quite common as your ovaries lie on main nerves travelling down your leg and can cause numbness and leg pain.

I ovulate fine naturally on my own but was prescribed clomid 5 years ago to boost ie release more eggs.  I responded well with 2 or 3 dominant/mature follicles each month and releasing eggs.  Even on natural cycles I get bloating, cramping, nausea, tiredness, sore swollen boobs, frequent peeing etc etc....and when on clomid and more follicles/eggs, this was much worse.  My symptoms start around cd10, getting progressively worse until I ovulate on cd14 and then ease up a little but still continue right the way through 2ww.

If you're concerned then I really think you need to speak with your consultant/clinic asap to get their professional opinion and advise as none of us are medically qualified.  Personally I think the majority of your symptoms sound normal and side effects of the drugs plus ovulation but please do contact your clinic as you sound like you're very worried and best to get proper advise.

Good luck and take care
Natasha


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

hey veemac

sounds like ovulation 2 me, but if ur worried get in touch with clinic/gp. 

Good luck xx


----------



## VeeMac (May 22, 2010)

Thanks ladies for all your advice.  The follicle was 12mm (sorry, about mistake, was just nervous when I was trying to type up the original post).  I do have bloating, wind and these stomach cramps - I normally get cramps low down on one side or the other when I am ovulating but this pain is more in upper abdo, like a pulling, stretching cramp - quite similar to pains I had with last 3 lost pregnancies.

I feel like a fool - am so paranoid something else is going wrong... Over the space of 6 months (Aug 09 -Feb 10) I had 2 miscarriages and an ectopic (right tube removed), and just started the Tamoxifen in May-  so am ultra-sensitive to any apparent "sypmtoms".  I feel like a hypochondriac!

The leg pain, has changed now, it was in the calf area but is now in the back of my thigh...  Am going to keep an eye on it over the next few days and if it gets worse I can phone the out-of-hrs..


Thanks again x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Don't be silly, you're not a fool and you're not a hypocondriac...it's understandable after what you've been through and the fertility drugs certainly don't help with our emotions !   We've had 5 early miscarriages (3 naturally and 2 through treatment - IVF/FET) so I can empathise to some extent with how you must be feeling.  

If you're concerned at all the please do speak with your clinic because obviously none of us are medically qualified and it may help you to get a professional opinion on your symptoms.

Take care....and good luck   
Natasha


----------

